
What if we build the internet we always wanted? - marcelweiss
https://www.oreilly.com/ideas/what-if-we-build-the-internet-we-always-wanted
======
marcelweiss
I always found Mike Loukides to be insightful but this makes me wonder if he
truly does not understand the dynamics underyling a networked economy. Google
and Facebook are big not because the Internet wasn‘t built to prevent them but
because friction went away at crucial points that made scale effects possible
not seen before. No matter what protocol and infrastructure you put at the
base of the network, at one point there will always arise some large
aggregators one or two or more levels up.

Still, I wonder why not more efforts are put into building different network
backbones and entry points besides the current ISP model. There are already
local, successful examples of this, born out of necessity. (in Greece for
example)

~~~
sharemywin
Article from another thread

is-decentralized-storage-sustainable

[http://blog.dshr.org/2017/07/is-decentralized-storage-
sustai...](http://blog.dshr.org/2017/07/is-decentralized-storage-
sustainable.html)

~~~
marcelweiss
Fascinating. Thx!

